# Spoint copy to path



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey folks. I'm currently investigating a method to copy documents from Sharepoint 2007 to a local drive. This looked really good: http://spdactivities.codeplex.com/w...st Item Extended Activity&referringTitle=Home

But it doesn't work...or I haven't had any luck yet.

I need to be able to catch the document on upload, that's why I'm really pushing the workflow.

I may have to write my own, just wanted to see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Well this is solved, sort of. My requirement has changed to not require immediate movement. So I can handle this with a couple of lines. Leaving this open in case anyone runs over it that has some workflow thoughts.


----------

